

Ask HN: How to Catch Bad Bots? - comforteagle

I do part-time server admin &#38; wonder how others monitor their webserver(s) for badly behaving bots like scrapers, DDoS, etc.  What tools &#38; procedures do you use &#38; follow?
======
CalmQuiet
I appreciate your raising the question here, as maybe we can hear from people
on front lines. There are, meanwhile, some interesting starting points at
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDoS#Prevention_and_response>

